# how good of a first set up is this?



## PaulioGodezZy (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a previous post describing my situation of finding a board and bindings for me. I've narrowed it down to
K2 happy hour board 157 size
Burton mission bindings year 12'
260$ under 300 price range
Also I'm going to use forum boots because i already ordered them =/ 
What do you think of this set up as i plan to ride the whole mountain and stay in the parks for significant time as well to learn tricks?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes. Just get it. A lot of people ride shit boards at first. Just do it.


----------



## PaulioGodezZy (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol k yolo bye 300$


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

PaulioGodezZy said:


> Lol k yolo bye 300$


It's not like it's a huge gamble. Instead of buying walmart shit snowboard, you got a great park set up that will stoke your world out. 

Shred on
My bratha


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

its pretty good but not worthy of a 2nd thread, which should make you second guess, and then proceed with a 3rd and 4th thread, possibly with some family history thrown in.


----------

